# Treasure chest!



## Sicwun88 (May 1, 2020)

Anyone looking to help improve there bench?
Doesn't have access to alot if any weights during the epidemic?
Or just looking to get a nice pump & full chest?
I've been training just as hard through all this isolation period,
As i would have if the gym was open!
Taking advantage of the situation,
Tht i probably wouldn't of done if the gym was open?
NO BENCHING, for the last 15 days,
every morning for the last 15 days I've done 500 push ups, regardless of how many sets or reps are done at once,
The main idea is to do 500 push ups, 
For 15 days! Once I start, I continue till 500 is done, I've done them in an hour,
Other days it took longer!
From doing so,my bench has went up,
My chest is fuller & feel much more soild!
Unlike weights,the callisthenics pump stays!
This is definitely something to try,
Especially if you're weight supply is limited! Anyone tht gives this a try let us know how it goes for you???


----------



## Jin (May 1, 2020)

Das a lotta pushups.


----------



## Seeker (May 1, 2020)

It would probably take me two hours  to complete that.


----------



## Jin (May 1, 2020)

Seeker said:


> It would probably take me two hours  to complete that.



At least you could finish. I’d probably tap out at 225


----------



## Seeker (May 1, 2020)

Jin said:


> At least you could finish. I’d probably tap out at 225



A couple Redbulls in between might help


----------



## CJ (May 1, 2020)

Maybe start at 100 and work your way up. :32 (6):


----------



## Boogieman (May 1, 2020)

That is a load of pushups!!!!


----------



## Rhino99 (May 1, 2020)

ugghh...been doing a few sets here and there but they kill my anterior delts


----------



## Tatlifter (May 1, 2020)

When I was in federal time out Id do 1000 push ups a day and several hundred pull ups.

But I had no where else to be.  I got to where I could knock out sets of 100 push ups so it didnt take too long to reach 1000.

Now I lift weights 4 days a week and the 5th day is push ups, pull ups, abs and I usually do around 300 push ups on that day..some with my feet on the bench for a decline and half flat.

I feel calisthenics is very important even for the weight lifters. 

Nice post bro


----------



## NbleSavage (May 1, 2020)

Back when I fought Thai, before each session we'd need to run 2.5 miles, do 100 pushups, 100 BW squats and 100 crunches. BEFORE training for 2 hrs. Then another 2.5 mile run after training.

Out of all of 'em, I hated the run most.The calisthenics I got into, and like Tat said many got to the point where we could bang-out each exercise in one set.

That run though...me shins ached more from that then from kicking for 2 hrs straight.


----------



## Tatlifter (May 1, 2020)

We would gamble push ups and pull ups on spades games etc and it was almost always 100 a set.  

I felt in the best shape of my life then and like mentioned in this thread the pump when doing those pushups daily seemed to stay a little more than weightlifting.

Hence why I still even on a bodybuilding routine keep at least one day dedicated to calisthenics


----------



## Sicwun88 (May 7, 2020)

Tatlifter said:


> We would gamble push ups and pull ups on spades games etc and it was almost always 100 a set.
> 
> I felt in the best shape of my life then and like mentioned in this thread the pump when doing those pushups daily seemed to stay a little more than weightlifting.
> 
> Hence why I still even on a bodybuilding routine keep at least one day dedicated to calisthenics



I remember the days of push ups & spades! Thanks actually the 500pushups thing was the introduce to me behind the wall!


----------



## Gibsonator (May 7, 2020)

500 push-ups?
yea thats a no dawg


----------



## Rigorhead (May 8, 2020)

500 push-ups ain't no joke


----------



## St0ked (May 9, 2020)

Locked up, I would do at least 1500 pushups. Nothing else to do!


----------



## 2CentsWorth (May 10, 2020)

Enjoyed this post... some serious stuff here and funny shit as well...


----------



## Texan69 (May 10, 2020)

Locked up I ate Ramen and watch my cell mate do push ups

haha but for real yea I have been doing just body weight stuff and a little stuff here and there with a 30lb KB and my set of 25’s DB’s. 
Finally my work gym opened up hit some lat pulls, squats and DB incline I felt just as strong as before the gyms close. In fact felt a bit stronger maybe or possibly just more motivated due to not being able to use heavy weights in over a month.


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 12, 2020)

For me 500 per day was too much. The only time I ever tore a pec was doing 500 pushups a day. Around day 20 I got hurt.  

I slowed it down by flipping a deck of cards and pushing out the number that came up on the card. Aces=11, Face cards (Jokers included)10.  I quit doing them daily and did EOD doing Hindu squats on alt days.


----------

